# So, what does an overheated goat look like?



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

My dingaling NDs insisted on basking in the sun today, even though we reached 102Â° with incredibly high humidity. I checked on them frequently, and they were breathing fast and hard with their nostrils flared.

Otherwise they seemed OK. But I wondered about what I should watch for as a tipping point for something more serious. Also, what are the right things to do if they become distressed?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Mouth open panting is the next step.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Alice, is that a problem? I guess what I'm asking is at what point do I freak out and bring them all in the house?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

BethW said:


> Alice, is that a problem? I guess what I'm asking is at what point do I freak out and bring them all in the house?


Great question Beth!


----------



## eclipchic (Oct 24, 2010)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Mouth open panting is the next step.


OH gosh, mine is always doing that virtually anytime she leaves the barn right now. I thought she was being dramatic.


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Minelson, I knew you'd be thinking along the same lines. Of course, if I only took the overheated goat in the house, the other two would overheat just from getting hysterical over being separated. So I'd have to bring all three of them in.

I can just see DHs face now. Oh dear. :angel:


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

BethW said:


> Alice, is that a problem? I guess what I'm asking is at what point do I freak out and bring them all in the house?


Haha I see no problem with that. This is why I want heat and air in the barn lol.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> at what point do I freak out and bring them all in the house?


LOL

They are *Nigerian* Dwarfs

The average high there in Summer is 91, so to them it's no big deal


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

When I see mine open-mouth panting, they get sprayed down over their legs (especially the inside), belly, neck and I'll wet the back of their ears. In spite of what they tell you, they won't really melt when water hits them.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Have you given your NDs a summer haircut? Shaving helps tremendously.:benice:


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Bearfootfarm said:


> LOL
> 
> They are *Nigerian* Dwarfs
> 
> The average high there in Summer is 91, so to them it's no big deal


LOL Bearfoot, DH keeps telling me the same thing. Still, 102Â° with 70% humidity is hard on everybody.

Alice, I haven't shaved them, but recently I've been thinking about it. Going out to put a fan in the barn right now.

Kim, does wetting them down really help when it's so humid?


----------



## Rechellef (Oct 5, 2010)

My Saanen, Sugar, pants when it's over 75 (no exaggeration). I squirt her every now and then with the hose when it's really hot, otherwise, she just lives in the barn or the shade of the maple tree in the pasture. Some goats tolerate it better then others.


----------



## KimM (Jun 17, 2005)

In spite of their country of origin, they are not acclimated to those conditions. Also the conditions in Nigeria even though a hotter average temperature, the humidity is much lower and that makes a huge difference.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I guess I would try sprying them with a hose to cool them down if they are just laying there open mouth panting. Mine have had the harder breathing flared nostrils (just like the horses) But they don't seem distressed and are eating drinkingpooping peeing fine. Mine only open mouth pant after running and playing in the heat and once they settle it goes away.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Poppy (Nubian) pants if it gets over 75. DH is so besotted he runs and gets her a fan when she does that. Shoot, I tell him she's a milk goat, all right. Milks it for all it's worth!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Still, *102Â° with 70% humidity *is hard on everybody


I know what you mean, because that's what it was here yesterday too


----------



## 65284 (Sep 17, 2003)

So, what does an overheated goat look like? 

When they go from crispy brown and juicy to black and crackly and start to smoke.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That's not funny.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

I would not hose them down in high humidity. Sabrina pants heavily, and will have her tounge hanging out of her mouth  Since we haven't had high humidity I will hose her down & she loves it.

On humid days I tote fluids to her 1 gallon at a time. She loves cold water with a splash lemon juice & a smidge of molasses. I have a ton of those "Airborne" packets....they fizz in water & are full of immune boosting goodies & vit c.... I HATE them, so I'll make her a glass with a bit of honey & pour it in her gallon of cold water.... She REALLY loves that.

They have water, in the shade, but when it gets really hot (108Â° yesterday!) she won't get up from her hole she dug to drink, so I tote water out to her 2-3 times a day to make sure she's okay. The others handle the heat much better than she does. 

We've past our 50th day in a row of triple digit temps.....a few of those we hit 111Â°! I'm ready for winter!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

65284 said:


> So, what does an overheated goat look like?
> 
> When they go from crispy brown and juicy to black and crackly and start to smoke.


LOL, best to get it off the grill before it gets to that point.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

Donna1982 said:


> Haha I see no problem with that. This is why I want heat and air in the barn lol.



I have heat and air conditioning in my barn. It's heated during the summer and air conditioned during the winter. :spinsmiley:


----------



## noeskimo (Mar 17, 2011)

I had been putting frozen milk jugs in the water to keep it cooler, but I would find them on the ground. And then I saw what the deal was. In an effort to "protect" her charges, the LGD had the goats stay back while she captured the deadly object and threw it to the ground. She was visibly proud and all goats were grateful.Next plan?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Ice cubes?


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

CarolT said:


> Poppy (Nubian) pants if it gets over 75. DH is so besotted he runs and gets her a fan when she does that. Shoot, I tell him she's a milk goat, all right. Milks it for all it's worth!



Good one Carol!


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the useful info You've touched on a few things that I've worried about, specifically that although they're NDs they're not acclimated plus the fact that in very high humidity I'm not sure wetting them down helps as much as it could.

Fortunately, I've never seen them pant with their mouths open or seem overly distressed. Knowing what to look for is important, though. 20/20 hindsight is educational but heartbreaking.

I hung a fan in their stall, but they didn't seem all that impressed, so they must be OK. They're beloved pets (grill them? AS IF.) so they're already horribly spoiled


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

noeskimo said:


> i had been putting frozen milk jugs in the water to keep it cooler, but i would find them on the ground. And then i saw what the deal was. In an effort to "protect" her charges, the lgd had the goats stay back while she captured the deadly object and threw it to the ground. She was visibly proud and all goats were grateful.next plan?


lol


----------

